# Artainium uv inks safe for kids?



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

O.k., I HAVE been searching, but don't see a final answer to this question anywhere (here or elsewhere online) - and I really need to give customers an unequivocal answer:

Are dye sublimated items, printed w/ artainium uv inks, safe for children .. as in, if they put a dye subbed item in their mouth .. is it dangerous? Specifically, the question refers to fabric items printed w/ dye sub inks.

thanks!


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

R2DS said:


> O.k., I HAVE been searching, but don't see a final answer to this question anywhere (here or elsewhere online) - and I really need to give customers an unequivocal answer:
> 
> Are dye sublimated items, printed w/ artainium uv inks, safe for children .. as in, if they put a dye subbed item in their mouth .. is it dangerous? Specifically, the question refers to fabric items printed w/ dye sub inks.
> 
> thanks!


I can only offer an opinion no facts, before the opinion have you requested a MSDS sheet on the ink? 

The opinion, because of the way sublimation works ie ink turns to a gas during the sublimation process the gas is absorbed into the polyester fabric bonding with it, there really isn't any ink residue left on the fabric, and after a wash I can't see where there would be a problem even if you chewed on the piece of fabric....again this just my opinion.

I'm not really sure anyone will tell you it's safe regardless, because of any perceived liability.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gtordave (May 27, 2010)

Here you go Sawgrass has the MSDS on thier site. Here is a link to it..Of course it only has info for it before use and does not say anything about after it has been applied to fabric.
http://sawgrassink.indigofiles.com/technical_support/ArTainium%20MSDS.pdf


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, I saw and read that - and as you mention, it says nothing about safety of finished items.

Thanks.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

A customer that is this concerned is a huge red flag. What if the child gets a rash, a headache, etc after wearing your item? Although 99.9% chance there is no relationship there is a good chance this parent will focus the blame on you. IYFGrapics hit it on the head. The MSDS list known isues but companies always make sure there is an out clause in it as well to insure they are not able to be held liable. If they are this concerned about the ink they better check the iusses with the paper as well. Sub paper is not all natural paper. You can really see and smell a difference when using different paper as they all using different chemicals/coastings.


----------



## logowears (Feb 6, 2009)

Not sure if this helps but my 8 pound dog ate a coaster that was sublimated with UV ink, had no issues but pooped cork for 2 days.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

logowears said:


> Not sure if this helps but my 8 pound dog ate a coaster that was sublimated with UV ink, had no issues but pooped cork for 2 days.


LOL! I had a dog once eat half a bag of herseys kisses aluminum foil and all.....I thought the dog would die from the chocolate, never skipped a beat but but pooped aluminum foil for a week!


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

logowears said:


> Not sure if this helps but my 8 pound dog ate a coaster that was sublimated with UV ink, had no issues but pooped cork for 2 days.


Priceless! Thanks! (I'll make customers aware of the effects of cork)


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

logowears said:


> Not sure if this helps but my 8 pound dog ate a coaster that was sublimated with UV ink, had no issues but pooped cork for 2 days.


I had to thank you for the laugh this morning.


----------

